# connecting cell phone via usb

## Gh0str1d3r

Hi,

I am just trying to connect my samsung S8500 cell phone to my computer via usb, using the wammu software. The problem now is, that this software asks to which device the phone is mapped. Now how can I get this information? KDE sees it as a camara device, so I guess this means it should work in principle.

Thanks for advice.

----------

## BradN

I don't know how your cell phone works, but with the Sanyo phones I've tried, you end up needing the cdc-acm module in the kernel, and a /dev/ttyACM0 device should appear.  Again, yours may be different, but it's most likely not the mass storage device you're seeing - the phone probably has another device built in that's used for phone linking.  If you don't see anything about another device in the dmesg output, make sure you've got the relevant USB kernel modules built.

----------

## Gh0str1d3r

thank you that works perfectly!

(at least reading information, writing seems to be a problem since probably the software does not know the correct syntax yet)

----------

